

Hindley-Milner in Clojure - sea6ear
http://www.lispcast.com/Hindley-Milner-in-Clojure

======
beeworker
Last submission:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7051611](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7051611)

Consider using Shen.
[https://github.com/hraberg/shen.clj](https://github.com/hraberg/shen.clj)
[http://shenlanguage.org/](http://shenlanguage.org/)

------
zem
if you're interested in this sort of thing, the "language zoo" (a series of
mini-languages demonstrating various design strategies) is great

[http://andrej.com/plzoo/](http://andrej.com/plzoo/)

------
mordocai
And here I was hoping that one of the goals of this was Hindley-Milner type
inference for production clojure code (which, for those who didn't look at the
code, is explicitly not a goal).

Oh well, cool experiment. I might have to try it sometime.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
You really have to design your language around HM if you want to use it, and
it would disallow a lot of LISP-style coding that really takes advantage of
dynamic typing.

